# Monitor Flackert und Rauscht



## Razerlikes (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eben meinen alten Monitor, welchen ich letztes Jahr gegen einen neuen Ausgetauscht habe wieder aus dem Keller geholt. (Er hatte das problem was später erläutert wird vorher weshalb er ausgetauscht wurde).

Wenn ich ihn einschalte kommt folgendes:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64464206/VID_20130210_012044.mp4

Das Rauschen kommt vom Monitor ja und das Flackern auch. Das Flackern verschwindet nach einer Zeit und das Bild wird klar. Das Rauschen bleibt leider immer noch hörbar.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine idee woher diese Symptome kommen könnten? Ich kann ihn leider auch nicht aufschrauben, da nirgendwo schrauben existieren :O

Das kam alles sehr plötzlich(als ich ihn ausgetauscht habe). Ich habe ihn angeschaltet und plötzlich hatte er das.

Der Monitor ist ein "ViewSonic VA1916w".
LG
Razerlikes


----------



## Anchorage (10. Februar 2013)

Wie ist der Bildschirm angeschlossen DVI HDMI VGA oder wie auch immer. Mit solchen Infos wie du uns sie hier gibst lässt sich nicht viel anfangen. Schau ob die Kabel richtig stecken ich weis klingt echt dumm aber das ist meistens der Grund so Banal es auch scheint. Hätte mich selbst schon oft tretten können für solche kleinigkeiten. Ist die Auflösung richtig eingestellt ? Weil der Bildschrim verzählt da iwas über 1440 x 900 ? Auserdem kauf dir einen Richtigen Monitor vorzugsweise einen Samsung oder Asus oder von LG . Könnt allerdings auch an der Grafikkarte liegen. Hast du ebenfalls ein Microfon angeschlossen ? Könnte sein das dass Microfon ein wenig Rauscht und es live an den Bildschrim weiter gibt bzw an deine Boxen. Musst das Microfon abdrehen in den einstellungen bei deiner Soundkarte: Systemsteuerung/Hardware und Sound/Sound/deine Soundkarte/Pegel/ wenn du dort Microfon siehst ganz abdrehen auf null. So jetzt fällt auch mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Razerlikes (10. Februar 2013)

Der Monitor ist über VGA angeschlossen. Alle Kabel stecken richtig. Beim neuen Monitor hat ja auch alles mit der gleichen Grafikkarte Funktioniert. Das problem tritt bei jeder Auflösung ein. Der PC ist gemuted. Der Monitor hat keine Boxen sollte also keinen ton von sich geben.

Das ist ja der alte Monitor der so rauscht. Der neue ist ein Benq und macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Westcoast (10. Februar 2013)

also wenn der monitor mit deiner gtx 680 verbunden ist über VGA, dann verwendest du sicherlich einen adapter.

die karte hat folgedene anschlüsse: DVI-I (Dual-Link) ¦ DVI-D (Dual-Link) ¦ HDMI ¦ DisplayPort

du musst den DVI-I ausgang nehmen, weil dieser VGA und Digital kann. nimmst du aber den DVI-D geht es nicht gut.


----------



## Razerlikes (10. Februar 2013)

Der macht das auch wenn nur Strom angeschlossen ist. Also wenn er sagt "Kein Kabel verbunden". Dann zeigt er die gleichen Symptome :/


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2013)

Evtl. könnte das am Stromkabel liegen, oder aber an der Elektronik.

Teste den Monitor mal an einem anderen PC. Wenn es dort genau so ist, dann wird es wohl Zeit sich nach einem Ersatz um zu schauen.


----------

